# VEGETEARIAN RECIPES



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hunting for something different for a vegetarian at Chriatmas. Found the following recipe & thought you might like to share my find


MOTORHOMER



VEGETARIAN RECIPE

First, catch one vegetarian.

Gut, drain and skin in a standard manner for large game.

Remove head, hands and feet, reserve with skin on for final presentation.

Given the lean quality of most vegetarian flesh, stewing is an excellent cooking method. Poaching or braising will also work well. Roasting, frying, or broiling will require basting, tenderizing or added fat for best results.


Veggie Stew
Ingredients (quantities are flexible, use your judgement):
one vegetarian 
water 
red wine 
rosemary 
thyme 
a few juniper berries (optional) 
black pepper 
pearl barley (optional) 
carrots 
parsnips 
mushrooms (wild preferable) 
celery 
green beans 
worchestershire sauce 
bay leaves 
bouquet garni 
Cube meat into one inch square, leaving excess in larger chunks for freezing. 

Marinate in herbs (recommend rosemary,thyme, pepper, and perhaps juniper berries) and good red wine for several hours, to help tenderize.

Set water to boil in an appropriately sized cauldron or pot. You may need an extra large burner or open fire if you're making a very large quantity.

Add several bones to the water and boil briskly.

Brown meat lightly in small batches in a large skillet with butter and copped onion. Brown lightly and drain when finished on a paper towel.

Remove bones from water and add barley, if desired.

Add carrots, parsnips, and meat.

Add bay leaves, bouquet garni, and a few generous splashes of worchestershire sauce and more red wine.

Add celery, mushrooms (wild recommended), chopped onions and firm fresh green beans.

When done, serve hot with crusty bread. Can be presented in large tureen with seasonal greens or flowers intermingled with head, hands and feet arrayed around the serving bowl.

Especially festive for a holiday meal!

Next time: Vegetarian sausage and a modern haggis, plus making your own parchment! {quote}


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Elixabeth,

Has George seen this article?

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Elixabeth,
> 
> Has George seen this article?
> 
> Don


Yes he has Don. we are looking for something a bit different for him over Christmas & this was amongst a heading of different vegetarian recipes. he thought it was quite funny

Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

motorhomer said:


> Hunting for something different for a vegetarian at Chriatmas. Found the following recipe & thought you might like to share my find
> 
> MOTORHOMER
> 
> ...


Wow - that sounds really .... sort of .... unchristmasy in a turkeyless sort of way.


----------

